# www/seahub fails to install



## ACiDC0re (Jun 16, 2020)

Hi,

I tried installing www/seahub through ports, but fails to install www/py-django111


```
===>   seahub-7.1.4_1 depends on package: py37-django111>=0 - not found
===>  py37-django111-1.11.29 Unknown flavor 'py37', possible flavors: py27.
```

Is there a way to get it installed?


----------



## George (Jun 16, 2020)

I just looked at bugzilla, and there is a quote:


> Django 1.11 is End-of-Life since April 2020 and there's already progress in the Ports tree to switch the consumers of Django 1.11 to Django 2.2 (current LTS release)...



See last post on PR 240820, and PR 245309.
Seahub version 7.1.4_1 should have this fixed.


----------



## ACiDC0re (Jun 16, 2020)

I know, but why is it not available?
On the page https://www.freshports.org/www/py-django111/ py37-django111 should be available on amd64 (at the "packages" section) ... hmmm....
The py27 version installs fine. But seahub needs py37 :/

My ports tree is uptodate (portsnap fetch update)


----------



## T-Daemon (Jun 16, 2020)

ACiDC0re said:


> ===> py37-django111-1.11.29 Unknown flavor 'py37', possible flavors: py27.



It builds fine here:

```
root@:/usr/ports/www/py-django111 # make install
===>  Installing for py37-django111-1.11.29
===>  Checking if py37-django111 is already installed
===>   Registering installation for py37-django111-1.11.29
Installing py37-django111-1.11.29...
===>   NOTICE:

This port is deprecated; you may wish to reconsider installing it:

Django 1.11 is End-of-Life since April 2020. Switch to Django 2.2+ as soon as possible..
```

Run `make -C /usr/ports/www/py-django111 -V FLAVORS`. It should return `py37 py27`.


----------



## ACiDC0re (Jun 16, 2020)

nope 


```
root@mail:~ # make -C /usr/ports/www/py-django111 -V FLAVORS
py27
```


```
FreeBSD mail.jochenkirchner.gallery 12.1-RELEASE-p6 FreeBSD 12.1-RELEASE-p6 GENERIC  amd64
```

just updated with portsnap

make FLAVOR=py37 config
works and shows the dialog


----------



## ACiDC0re (Jun 17, 2020)

Found the culprint 
I selected mysql in the config dialog of www/py-django111. Without mysql selected it gets installed.

Snippet from the Makefile:

```
MYSQL_RUN_DEPENDS=      ${PYTHON_PKGNAMEPREFIX}MySQLdb>=1.2.2:databases/py-MySQLdb@${PY_FLAVOR}
MYSQL_VARS=     PY_MYSQL=:2.7
```

It's compiling right now. I don't know if seahub/seafile-server works without it. I will report back.

[EDIT]
YAY, it works 
Thanks for your help guys


----------

